# Quick herping trip in the NP



## jedi_339 (Feb 26, 2012)

So I just returned from a quick solo herping trip up in the national park, lots of water around the place, and a tonne going over the falls.

I didn't see much, but it was more of a scouting trip for a longer session next time.

Here are some pics.........Well I can't put as many as I was going to up because I'm out of room in my uploads :lol:

and with that I bid you goodnight


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice


----------



## woody101 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is this at Springbrook ??


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 26, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Is this at Springbrook ??



Yep it most certainly is, like I say, I went for a quick scouting trip, I'll hopefully get back there soon work and weather permitting


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the S.swaini


----------



## woody101 (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha im a local man ive lived up here my whole life let me know next time your up im more then keen for a wonder of a night  ive walked every bit of bush up on the mountain


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 26, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Haha im a local man ive lived up here my whole life let me know next time your up im more then keen for a wonder of a night  ive walked every bit of bush up on the mountain



I reckon you'd know all the good spots then 

I might hit you up next time I head up that way, I was meant to head out with some mates etc, they all pulled out this arvo so I thought Phuket, I'll go myself



GeckoJosh said:


> Love the S.swaini



Glad you like him, he was my main aim for going up there, lo and behold, 30m from the car and there was this not so little guy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the lime green eye on the one you photographed, is it common for them to have eyes like that in that area?


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dunno, that's the first one I've seen in the wild, however I believe there is a photo in Rob Porters book that looks almost identical so I'd hazard a guess that the S. swaini have that eye as a trait of their species, I always love trying to get close ups of gecko eyes, they really are stunning


Also Woody, did you guess the place from the Lamington Spiny crayfish photo?


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome pics and finds !


----------



## eipper (Feb 27, 2012)

eye colour is variable in swainii some are grey, others yellowish, green and brown

Springbrook is a lovely place


----------



## woody101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Jedi - I guessed the pics of the leaf tailed gecko on the burnt log is that at purlingbrook because i walk it like 2-3times a week and i know where all the critters are  i have been finding the same tiger snake the last 2 weeks in the same spot i got some pics ill post them soon if you dont mind me posting on this thread if not ill make a new one and link it in this thread  and yeah man hit me up anyday


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Jedi - I guessed the pics of the leaf tailed gecko on the burnt log is that at purlingbrook because i walk it like 2-3times a week and i know where all the critters are  i have been finding the same tiger snake the last 2 weeks in the same spot i got some pics ill post them soon if you dont mind me posting on this thread if not ill make a new one and link it in this thread  and yeah man hit me up anyday



Haha yeah for sure, I'll hit you up sometime soon, my missus is arachnophobia so I'm guessing that little leafie will be there most of the time so I might just take her there for a 20m walk see him then leave :lol:

Go for your life, I'd love to see some of your pics

And cheers for that info Eipper, I'd love to see some with different colours in their irises


----------



## eipper (Feb 29, 2012)

I would love to see a springbrook tiger in the flesh but a pic is good


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd like to try and find some Stephens banded up there, that'd be as nice as a tiger in my books


----------

